# Doves Fighting PLEASE HELP



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

I have have had 2 rickneck doves for 7 months. I was told they were females but they bow-coo and never laid eggs so I assume they are actually two males.

They have always gotten along. We did not know their age when we got them, but for 7 months they have gotten along. They preen each other, do all their mating rituals, build nests together and cuddle every day. 
When I let them out of the cage they tend to fight but the second they go back to their cage there isn't a problem.

Yesterday morning I put them back in their cage and the fighting did not stop. Ever. I ended up separating them into different cages because the eye-pecking and wing-slapping was far too aggressive. Feathers were thrown everywhere. Every time I try to reintroduce them to their big cage they attack.

Last night I stuck them side by side and quickly covered them in a sheet and they slept soundly through the night. When I got up and took off the sheet the fighting started in a couple minutes.

1) WHY did this randomly start?
2) HOW can I make it stop?

I do not have the space for two appropriately sized cages in my place  I do not want to give them females.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

hkalcic said:


> I have have had 2 rickneck doves for 7 months. I was told they were females but they bow-coo and never laid eggs so I assume they are actually two males.
> 
> They have always gotten along. We did not know their age when we got them, but for 7 months they have gotten along. They preen each other, do all their mating rituals, build nests together and cuddle every day.
> When I let them out of the cage they tend to fight but the second they go back to their cage there isn't a problem.
> ...


Iam only guessing what happend here, you were sold two males at a young age, before maturity shows, they could of been nest mates. As they mature sexually they get territorial and fight other doves that is not their mate. So I would find a home for one and then look for a true hen for the one you keep, make sure the hen has laid an egg so you know 100%. Still do the cage side by side and let them out together or just her so he can watch her. Over time they probable pair up, if they are near each other out of the cage without fighting then try putting her in his cage. But better yet,
if you take him out of his cage for a few weeks and use another cage for him just to get him to forget his territorial cage and transfer his spot to the other cage you don't want to use, you could keep the hen in the cage you want both doves in eventually. So when it seems they are getting along he will be introduced into her cage and perhaps he won't feel as territorial. But he would have to be in another cage for at least a few weeks time.


----------



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

If they both bow-coo they are without question male. (Only the male will bow-coo) That is the courtship behavior of male ringneck doves. Wing flickering can happen in both sexes however but it's usually the female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you get a new female, put the females cage near his. After they are very used to each other, let them fly out of cage together. If all goes well, eventually they will both go into the one cage together. Until they do that, just return each to their own cage when you want them caged. Eventually, they should pair up, and go into his territorial cage.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry that has happened, how annoying! 

Sometimes they fall out just like us humans.

I think you will have to keep them apart for now.

Keep the cages next to each other and let them free fly in your room together to see if they get on better with more space. You can let them fight I bit outside the cages (but be there to split them up if it gets too serious). Then hopefully one will lose and give up and there won't be any more fighting to see how is going to be the boss.

It may be you have to keep them separate all the time. You must have the space.. a single bird only needs a 24 inch long cage to be happy.. and you can let it out to fly too. You could just stack one cage on top of the other.

If you don't want to do that you could re home him.

Hope it work out for you and your doves in the end.


----------

